# Floyd County.



## WildBuck (Nov 2, 2008)

Where are all the Floyd county reports?

I smoke pole hunted Dunaway Gap with no results. Full moon. I just hunted  half day. 
Went back with son & daughter the Sundy of opening weekend of rifle season.Daughter killed a basket rack 5 point. .243 with 95 grain  ballastic tip. Reload. Perfect shoulder shot. Chest cavity was pure gel. Ran 20 yds. Awsome memories. I have her on vedio field dressing her kill. ( Her first buck with horns,third deer ever killed).Dressed about 80 lbs. Uphill drag for about 500 yards over downed pines and through scrub brush.He was with 2 does.Deers hocks lightly stained.
I hunted a different area on 12/1/08  & killed a basket rack 6 point @ 9:21 a.m He was about 1 minute behind a doe.  .270, 150 grain ballastic tip.Heart shot.  ( reload). Deer ran about 70 yds. Deers hocks were also lightly stained. 700 yard drag up hill over downed pines & through scrub brush. My body feels like it has been on a stretching rack.
This is also National Forest land.


----------



## sunnydaleslim (Nov 2, 2008)

*Seeing lots of deer*

Our 700 acre lease has produced 2 nice 8 pointers and we have thinned the does out by 5 here in the first 2 weeks. We are seeing deer every time we hunt, loads of acorns and the deer are just flocking to them. Another nice 8 was missed along with a decent 7. A small 5 was let go to grow. The last hour of daylight seems to be the most active right now. None of the bucks had swollen necks but tarsals were stained lightly. Good luck to all.


----------



## mmcneil (Nov 4, 2008)

*floyd county*

Hunted the first 5 days of rifle, saw deer every day but one.  On the first monday had a decent 6 pt come into the foodplot grunting and chased 4 does off.  Saw one small buck on wed. I changed stands the following weekend and decided to quit watching and start shooting and shot 3 nice does.  No buck activity that week.  This past weekend Sat. had a small 8 pt. come in with a yearling with it.  They fed on acorns for an hour or so and left.  The buck did come in grunting infront of the yearling, but he's not the dominate buck for the area.  Dont realy know why he was being so vocal.  Sunday was no luck.   Going again in the moarning I'l post anything intresting.


----------



## sunnydaleslim (Nov 11, 2008)

Seeing lots of fresh rubs and scrapes. Hearing bucks grunting but a lot of leaves still on the trees so visibility is limited in the woods.


----------



## WildBuck (Nov 12, 2008)

Things should be heating up in Floyd Co.this week. 
Bro-In-Law killed a 3 point Sunday .Hocks were pretty dark. I will be doing some rattling with some Tinks 69 this weekend . Will see what happens. Neice wants to kill a deer. She hunted the first time with us Sunday. Her dad cut the hunt short when he killed the 3 point. She wanted to go watch him gut it so we abandoned her hunt for a field experience and some dragging. 2 hours dragging up-hill to the truck.


----------



## sunnydaleslim (Nov 13, 2008)

Another nice 8 taken today at 1:00 WHILE I WAS WORKING


----------



## kscoggins (Nov 14, 2008)

sunnydaleslim said:


> Another nice 8 taken today at 1:00 WHILE I WAS WORKING



8 pointer spoken of above here.







Another 8 pt killed off the same lease about a month ago.


----------



## WildBuck (Nov 24, 2008)

I saw a nice 8 in the back of a truck at the foot of the mountain @ dunaway gap. Anyone have any info on this buck?


----------



## cooker338 (Nov 24, 2008)

what side of dunaway gap was the deer on?


----------



## cooker338 (Nov 26, 2008)

*Bucks are still Chasin'*

This morning at about 8:45 had three does come through and  brought two nice 8 pointers with them. one doe was ready to breed as she let one of the 8 pointers mount her for about 2 seconds and then she ran and they all chased her...would have shot one of the 8 pointers had i not already killed a 9 point earlier. But the does are still bein chased...GET IN THE WOODS.  I live in the armuchee area.


----------



## WildBuck (Dec 14, 2008)

cooker338 said:


> what side of dunaway gap was the deer on?



Sorry about the late reply. I go through the John's Mountain side. It was the club at the bottom of the mountain that joins the gas line. Just off the paved road on the right.


----------



## WildBuck (Dec 14, 2008)

Hunted Dunaway gap yesterday. Heard a few shots saw nothing but a fox squirrel. It was a beautiful COLD day to be hunting.


----------



## adamhall2942 (Dec 17, 2008)

when is 2nd rut? i went for a couple hours yesterday, got out of the truck and top of hill saw a nice 8pt with few does bout 150yds. away was thinkin i could take him, just prop on fence. cooker338's dogs started barkin at me and buck ran into woods. i sat in the woods in the direction he may have gone but never saw him just a coyote. is it almost time?


----------

